# maybe getting old



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so i have a pretty simple shingle roof to do, straight up and over with only one AC unit. OC dimensional. couple are old, in there 70s +. after the contract is signedd they tell me that they want there neighbor to come over and check the roof after im done, he was a roofer years back but now has a pace maker, he did do his own roof a while back, took him two weeks. ok then i meet him and he tells me that he did his shingles by with a pattern of a full one and then he cut one in half, and that was his pattern, said it takes a little longer. should of seen his face when i told him me and another man could roof this 16 squares in about 4 hours. now im starting to think this is going to be a pain, first im going to use the pattern OC, and almost all, provide, seccond, just how bad is that going to make him look when im done in two mornings by myself, forgot to mention that he about 60 and im 64. now i can make $1400.00 in that two mornings but started thinking that it just might be worth it to have to deal with his mouth.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Used to live close to some "old german baptists", like mennonites but not as strict. Watched redo a roof with 3-tabs and they used an 18" bond. Functional but sloooow.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

thats what he said, take longer. right away i shook my head and said no i follow the instructions. if he recommends it again ill simply tell him iif he wants to change the guarantee on so that he is guarantying it then ok. that should do it.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow good luck with this one, It happens a lot and I want to just say "if you know so fn much why are you not doing the job yourself" but I'll bite my lip and think about my 1400 in 8 hrs and think this guy has to be a bitter spiteful s*** head and hope he does not mess with the homeowner too much and cause problems with getting paid, because at the end of the day I will have the 1400 and he will just have his memories of when he made 1400 in it seems like a week or two for a roof.
___________
David
www.hardtroofing.com


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well all fears are gone. in fact he wouldnt even come up on the roof. as for the home owner, well i finished 1/2 yesterday and told her id have the other 1/2 done this morning, by noon, still would have to come back monday morning and cut and install the ridge,do some detail work, she asked if she should pay me today, said no wait until monday when im done.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well took a few pictures with her cell phone, she asked if i wanted the check made out to me, my company or cash. guess she was happy. must be a agent orange thing.


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you. That's what we do make them so happy they pay us before we are finished. Do you ask your homeowners to write reviews for you? I have been trying this recently and it is a huge pain. I think I will start a forum about this.
David
www.hardtroofing.com


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

With my previous gutter business anytime I could tell a customer was very happy I would ask them to review us on google. I would also mention we would give them a 5 dollar starbucks gift card ... I swear people that were in 750k+ homes were the ones to get excited about the starbucks card. Sometimes they would have the review done before I got home and I would have an email asking for the starbucks card lol.

Overall it is a little bit of a pain but its worth it in the long run since good reviews can drive so much business to you


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

like the old saying = first we want a decent paying job, then a good place to live, and finally a pad on the back once in a while for doing a good job. i think that when youve been doing these jobs for so very long you forget to even look at them as a home owner would and see if they look OK, Decent or Great. in fact i recently had to take a picture of a roof i did from on the roof, to show the elderly couple what it looked like, i was amazed how clean and straight it looked in the picture. i think we can all remember when we started out and how, for most of us, hard it was to get any roof straight, now it comes naturally, well for most of us.


----------

